# Need Ideas For A Book Report



## Smaointe (May 4, 2006)

I have one more book report to finish, and I can't find a book I can use.  The ones I like are too hard and long to put into a plot summary, since ours can't be longer then three-forths of a page; and if I find a book that would work, then the book is stupid and not worth the effort.  
Does anyone have any book ideas.  This is for 9th grade english.  Thanks.


----------



## Drzava (May 4, 2006)

Rise and Fall of the Third Reich

It's pretty easy, the summary happens to be the title, you just gotta make 3/4ths of the page filler.


----------



## K-P (May 4, 2006)

Dude, swipe your dad's credit card and buy a book report off the Internet just like every other respectable student does.


----------



## Rayner (May 4, 2006)

Perhaps Chinua Achebe's "Things Fall Apart"? THe copy I have is 209 pages, and I'm reading it for school right now, and I like it. I think you could cram a synopisis into 3/4 of page.


----------



## Syren (May 5, 2006)

A Brave New World, Aldous Huxley. Impress your teacher, not too long... easily get 3/4 synopsis done. Plus, it's a great book. 

How long do you have to do this bit?


----------



## Syren (May 5, 2006)

Now that I think on it... mission accomplished:

A Brave New World

There's about 3/4 right there, ye vile lil cheat!
(You should still read the book tho... great read) 

//Sy


----------



## Smaointe (May 8, 2006)

lol, thanks, I really appreciate the help.


----------



## Otto Ray Sing (May 22, 2006)

One book you might think about is by Newt Gingrich and somebody else who's name I can't remember.  It's called Gettysburg and is either the first or second book in a series that changes history around.  It gives us the perspective of what would have happened if the South had won the American Cival War.  It's a lot of reading but the synopsis could fit into your requirements.  Plus you could impress your teacher.


----------

